# Delaware River- 3/4/08



## Derek777 (Mar 4, 2008)

took advantage of the nice weather and got out on the Delaware with a couple of friends (ken, tom).
ken's first cast caught a decent 2.5lb largemouth. 
my first cast was a nice 5lb pickerel. 
at the end of the day, my total was 1 pickerel, 2 smallies, and a nice 3 lb walleye. (and a million missed hits)
ken's total was 1 largemouth, 2 pickeral and a walleye.
tom's total was 2 pickerel, and 6 walleyes. 
all fish were caught using hair jigs in the channel and back ends of deep pools of coves.
pics to follow.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 4, 2008)

5 pound pickerel? I want to see the pictures... it must have fought like crazy!


----------



## little anth (Mar 4, 2008)

yea any pics


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 4, 2008)

im waiting for them to be emailed to me.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 4, 2008)

> RAMBO: FIRST BLOOD



Good movie _and_ good book!


----------



## Leibs16 (Mar 5, 2008)

Where are these pics, I gotta see this 5lb pickerel!


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't care about the fish at all, I just wanna hear about the tackle used....and of coure some pics of it.


----------



## Leibs16 (Mar 5, 2008)

I dont mind looking at pics of the baits but if the baits have their own coffin then I am out!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> I don't care about the fish at all, I just wanna hear about the tackle used....and of coure some pics of it.



This sexy sleek reel:








and this super rod






:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leibs16 (Mar 5, 2008)

Was the pickeral caught on the Little Mermaid Rod?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> Was the pickeral caught on the Little Mermaid Rod?



What Pickerel?


----------



## shizzy (Mar 5, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> What are you downloading that pickerel picture via dial up connection or what?




I am pretty sure Derek777 works for the Dept. of Transportation here in PA. (PennDot)....Be prepared to wait quite a while! :wink:


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 5, 2008)

> Be prepared to wait quite a while!



...and for the end result to be half-assed :!:


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

You guys are brutal, I hope its 6 pounder


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 5, 2008)

still havent gotten the email. 
i should have taken the pic with my own camera, but i didnt want to have the fish out of the water for too long and ken had his camera out already.

btw im just guestimating at its weight, but according to the pa weight/length extimator, a 27inch pickerel is 4.7lbs. a 27.5 is 5lb, and 28 is 5.3lbs, and the fish was in that length range, and ultra fat. 
i used have a digital lip grip with me so i can weigh everything, but it lost a battle with a big walleye on the nock last year, and is now swimming with the fishes. 
so always remember to put on the lanyard, or have a big floaty thing attached so they dont sink. 

like i said, as soon as i get the pic, ill post it. 

but trust me, as soon as i get that email, ill sure as heck take a long 3 hour lunch break, followed by an afternoon nap, then maybe it will get done tommorrow.  job security


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> still havent gotten the email.
> i should have taken the pic with my own camera, but i didnt want to have the fish out of the water for too long and ken had his camera out already.
> 
> btw im just guestimating at its weight, but according to the pa weight/length extimator, a 27inch pickerel is 4.7lbs. a 27.5 is 5lb, and 28 is 5.3lbs, and the fish was in that length range, and ultra fat.
> ...




=D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh one of those fish that was thisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss big

LOL


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 5, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> still havent gotten the email.
> i should have taken the pic with my own camera, but i didnt want to have the fish out of the water for too long and ken had his camera out already.
> 
> btw im just guestimating at its weight, but according to the pa weight/length extimator, a 27inch pickerel is 4.7lbs. a 27.5 is 5lb, and 28 is 5.3lbs, and the fish was in that length range, and ultra fat.
> ...



Sound to me like Derek is trying to backpedel a bit on the fish size..........................thats ok we have all been there......except me :roll: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 6, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Derek777 said:
> 
> 
> > still havent gotten the email.
> ...



Me too!


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 6, 2008)

no backpedalling here. you guys are just jealous that i have assumed the king of pickerel title in addition to my lord of smallies title. 
im ok with that though, as i can use it as a positive thing to help my fellow fishermen, and inspire all you hammerhandle catchers to raise your game to a level of zenlike pickerel awareness you never thought you could achieve.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 6, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> no backpedalling here. you guys are just jealous that i have assumed the king of pickerel title in addition to my lord of smallies title.
> im ok with that though, as i can use it as a positive thing to help my fellow fishermen, and inspire all you hammerhandle catchers to raise your game to a level of zenlike pickerel awareness you never thought you could achieve.


 lol i was gonna wait till you posted some pics to comment on this topic but now youve proclaimed yourself as the king of pickerel and lord of the smallies, I hope you have some good pics comming.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 6, 2008)

I went fishing yesterday with two guys that no one knows. Caught a world record pickerel and several alligator gar in the 150 lb plus range. I did not weigh, measure or have any photos to post.

I am now the king of the fishermen!!!!!!

Nice report


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 12, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> still havent gotten the email.
> ...but according to the pa weight/length extimator, a 27inch pickerel is 4.7lbs. a 27.5 is 5lb, and 28 is 5.3lbs



Bumping this back up :wink: . I was just thinking that there is no way a 27 inch pickerel is close to 5 pounds. This fella couldn't have been much over 3 if it was over at all and it was 25 inches. If it can gain one pound per inch, I can understand it. This fish was skinny and you said yours was fat, but that wouldn't make up 2 pounds, at least I don't think so.


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 12, 2008)

I have no doubts that a pickerel that size could be over 5lbs especially this time of year and on the delaware. Nor do I doubt Derek's report, but I still wanna see the pictures. I have seen and caught a bunch of really fat pickerel. Here is a pic of one that is no more than 23", but it was well over 3lbs. I caught it on 1/9/07 on a huge shiner. Sorry for the crappy picture. 





Heres a pic of the PA state record pickerel at 8lbs 14.8oz, just to show how fat pickerel can get.


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 13, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Derek777 said:
> 
> 
> > still havent gotten the email.
> ...


yeah, im still waiting for that email with the picture, but never fear, when i get it, it'll be up here, just to put this to rest. never seen so much fuss over a simple report. you guys' soaps must be on haitus or something. 
anyways, that pic you have fishinismylife317 has is what we called back in canada a hammer handle. all head, and no body, and skinny as all hell. 
that usually was the case when the pike were overabundant and stunted.


----------



## Leibs16 (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't you mean: Thats a hammer handle, eh.


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 6, 2008)

nough said.


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice fish Derek. Thats one of the biggest pickeral I ever seen. What did you get him on?


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet Fish Derek :beer:


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 6, 2008)

minnow tipped hair jig


----------



## SMDave (Apr 6, 2008)

Woo Baby! Where on the D is that?


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Is that the Brandwine???


----------



## slim357 (Apr 6, 2008)

So you werent embellishing, might have taken a month to get the pic up but it was worth the weight


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 6, 2008)

A minnow tipped hair jig? Seems like a minnow still may beat all those sexy baits :lol: Very nice catch though regardless of bait. What are your plans for this weekend? I may head up to my cabin to try for some smallies if the weather is decent.


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 7, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> A minnow tipped hair jig? Seems like a minnow still may beat all those sexy baits :lol: Very nice catch though regardless of bait. What are your plans for this weekend? I may head up to my cabin to try for some smallies if the weather is decent.



haha perhaps you are right about the minnow, but it was the sexy hair jig. hand tied by me in a super sexy special color scheme that was the key imho 8) .


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 7, 2008)

> imho



Now that is funny


----------

